

This is how content marketing should be done - jrod2121
http://www.viralsweep.com/advanced-sweepstakes-guide

======
hnha
This makes me miss an option to downvote posts. I would flag it for the bait
title, the suspicious user and the topic but I guess stuff like this is fine
here?

